# Asus u3s6



## obiplal (23. Juli 2010)

Kann ich diese Karte in meinem PC verwenden??


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2010)

Also, laut geizhals geht die nur auf Asus-Boards und da auch nur auf ganz bestimmten, siehe hier: ASUS U3S6, 2x USB 3.0/2x SATA 6Gb/s, PCIe 2.0 x4 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Icecream (23. Juli 2010)

Kauf sie dir nicht meine ist heute eingetroffen und funktioniert nicht
Hätte mal vor dem kauf die beschreibung besser lesen sollen das die Karte nur auf bestimmten Boards funktioniert


----------



## obiplal (23. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand eine ahnung wieso diese Karte nur auf ASUS funktiuniert?

@Icecream: Welches Board hast du??


----------

